# مقطع فيديو ل cnc



## qjjiijiqjiij (5 أبريل 2007)

المقطع الاول عن

A cutting demo on a Tsugami BN20 CNC Swiss automatic lathe. 


المقطع التانى عن



The automated CNC and assembly of a clock. 


منتظر الردود لاضافة المزيد من المقاطع


من هنا


----------



## MOHAMMED SS (6 أبريل 2007)

شكـــــــــرا اخي 
ونتظر المزيد


----------



## qjjiijiqjiij (6 أبريل 2007)

شكرا لك على الرد تم اضافة فى نفس الموضوع مقطعين فيديو اضافيين

المواضيع المضافه الان 5

من هنا


----------



## نشوان الاشرم (29 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## MDREAM (2 مايو 2007)

شكرا لك

و جاري التجربة

تحياتي لك

Mdream


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (2 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاكم خيرا


----------



## amrdsl (7 مايو 2007)

Qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq


----------



## qjjiijiqjiij (15 مايو 2007)

شكراا لكم على الردود


----------



## amrdsl (17 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاكم خيرا


----------



## qjjiijiqjiij (21 مايو 2007)

شكراا لك على الرد


----------



## ibrahem_wer (26 مايو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## chief engineer (27 مايو 2007)

من فضلكم اريد معرفة افضل مراكز التدريب بمصر والتى تمنح شهادة cncويكون معترف بها دوليا


----------



## chief engineer (27 مايو 2007)




----------



## بندر2006 (27 أبريل 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ولهان المحبه (31 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد1970 (9 يونيو 2008)

جاري التحميل 
بارك الله فيك


----------

